# Grippe/Erkältung/Krank



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja klar, mies! Aber wie genau? Ich z.B. komm mir immer so langsam und bedächtig vor, wie alles in Zeitlupe, heute hab ich bis halb 3 Uhr Nachmittags geschlafen und bin voll auf die Kannülle gefallen beim aufstehen....

Wollt mal wissen wies anderen so geht... :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie soll man sich da fühlen...
Mir ist dann alles Scheiß Egal und kann nur noch an die dumme Nase denken, wo die ganze Zeit läuft und durch die Entzündung innendrinnen höllenmäßig ist...


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie soll man sich da fühlen...
> Mir ist dann alles Scheiß Egal und kann nur noch an die dumme Nase denken, wo die ganze Zeit läuft und durch die Entzündung innendrinnen höllenmäßig ist...


na ja siehste so gehts mir zum Beispiel nicht, ich mach immer n Spiel draus wie viele Sekunden ich es aushalte bis ich "es" wieder hochziehen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E der Rekord liegt bei 48 Sekunden!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds fies, wie die ganze Nase vom Putzen knallrot ist und brennt wie Feuer. <.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich finds fies, wie die ganze Nase vom Putzen knallrot ist und brennt wie Feuer. <.<



Alles andere ist mir sowas von egal und aushaltbar... AUßER DIESE DUMME ENTZÜNDEDE NASSE. Und wenn der Wundschorf nach dem 20000 mal Nase Putzen im Dunkeln leuchtet.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Alles andere ist mir sowas von egal und aushaltbar... AUßER DIESE DUMME ENTZÜNDEDE NASSE. Und wenn der Wundschorf nach dem 20000 mal Nase Putzen im Dunkeln leuchtet.



JAAA!! NARF!

Und wenn man selbst bei feuchten Taschentücher das Gefühl hat, seine Nase mit Schmirgelpapier zu putzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Das gefuhl hab ich imm somme rmit meine Heuschnupfen ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das gefuhl hab ich imm somme rmit meine Heuschnupfen ^^_



Scheiß Heuschnupfen.... So ein Käse. Nerf Heunschnupfen Pls!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

grippe is doch pillepalle ichhab scheiß zahnschmerzen das ist KRIEG!!!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> grippe is doch pillepalle ichhab scheiß zahnschmerzen das ist KRIEG!!!!!



Ich tausche gerne: Grippe gegen die Zahnschmwerzen!


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab die Grippe grade im Endstadium, bzw. sollte morgen so ziemlich vorbei sein. ^^

Und zeitweise war es die Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nachts ist es halt kacke wenn man nicht pennen kann wegen der Husterei usw.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mal richtig krank bin dann habe ich immer extreme Probleme mit der Fern und Nahsicht... sprich ich habe dann manchmal so eine Art... eigenartigen Blick wo alles in die Ferne "gezogen" wird.


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Ansichtssache. Ich finde ja, dass vor allem die Herren der Schöpfung aus einer Erkältung schnell mal eine tödliche Seuche machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowohl mein Dad, als auch mein Freund leiden bei jedem Husten Höllenqualen und sind sich sicher, sterben zu müssen, während ich das beste daraus mache. 
Klar, sowas ist fies. Rote Nase, Kratzen im Hals und irgendwie fühlt man sich auch ziemlich matt und fertig. Vor allem die Stirn- und Nasen-Nebenhöhlen freuen sich. 
Trotzdem nehme ich ungern Antibiotika und ähnliches Zeug, weil man damit ja sowieso etwas vorsichtiger sein sollte und es zahlreiche Wechselwirkungen mit anderen 
Medikamenten gibt. Eine heiße Zitrone, Tigerbalm, Salz-Dampfbäder oder Tee mit Sirup helfen genauso gut.

Gegen die rote Nase hilft übrigens Honig. Klingt eklig, aber das Zeug desinfiziert und beruhigt die Haut.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja klar, mies! Aber wie genau? Ich z.B. komm mir immer so langsam und bedächtig vor, wie alles in Zeitlupe, heute hab ich bis halb 3 Uhr Nachmittags geschlafen und bin voll auf die Kannülle gefallen beim aufstehen....
> 
> Wollt mal wissen wies anderen so geht... :>


Bei "Das Schwarze Auge 2: Sternenschweif" gab's ne gute Beschreibung, wenn du dir beim Reisen unterwegs 'ne Erkältung zugezogen hast: "Euer Kopf fühlt sich wie in Watte gepackt." Finde das passt ganz gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Oktober 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> da dies anscheinend endstation war war ich gewzwungen auszusteigen, da ich keine mittel hatte unnd es nacht
> war beschloss ich mich nach ner schlafmöglichkeit erstmal umzuschauen und kam auf die GLORREICHE Idee
> nen thread via internetcafe ins Buffedforum zu stellen ob mich nicht einer bei sich Pennen liese weils ja auch User
> in Nürnberg gab, sogar als ich aufgestanden bin wollte ich nachsehen wer alles geantwortet hat >_>


nach 77 Beiträgen träumst du schon vom buffed-Forum????oh oh...

btt:also mit der Nase lass ich gar nich erst so weit kommen.ich nehm nasenspray, schmeiss ne aspirin ein und weiter gehts...
und Deanne hat tatsächlich recht:frauen gehen wesentlich besser mit solchen Erkältungen und Grippen und sowas um.die meisten Männer brechen schon bei solchen Kleinigkeiten zusammen,während die Frauen viel schmerzunempfimdlicher sind...


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

Also bei einer grippe is es eigentlich nie so schlimm... na klar kopfweh und sowas is schon nich toll und die rudolph nase is auch nich nett aber bisher hab ich nie was gegen unternommen is immer von allein wieder vergangen hab auch nicht großartig was am tagesablauf verändert.


----------



## woolver (9. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem nehme ich ungern Antibiotika und ähnliches Zeug, weil man damit ja sowieso etwas vorsichtiger sein sollte und es zahlreiche Wechselwirkungen mit anderen
> Medikamenten gibt...
> ...Gegen die rote Nase hilft übrigens Honig. Klingt eklig, aber das Zeug desinfiziert und beruhigt die Haut.



Das Stimmt, Honig hilft echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch nur weil da _antibiotische_ Stoffe drin sind, hehe! Aber natürlich nicht so wie ne 1,5 mega-tablette ^^

Man sollte aber schon abwägen, doch irgendwann Antibiotika zu nehmen, sonst verschleppt man u.U. eine Erkältung/Grippe und dies kann ernsthafte Folgen haben.

Ansonsten stimmt ich dir aber voll und ganz zu, nicht gleich zur Chemiekeule greifen und lieber mit homöopathischen Mitteln arbeiten! Ich kann da nur das Umckaloabo empfehlen, is Schweineteuer, aber hilft bei ersten Anzeichen super und schnell!


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

antibiotika tötet bakterien ab. ne grippe wird von viren ausgelöst. daher hilft antibiotika bei ner grippe *nicht*. man setzt nur die immunität der im körper vorhandenen bakterien hoch und wenn man dann wirklich mal auf antibiotika angewiesen ist, hilft sie nicht mehr, weil die viecher immun sind.

zitat aus der wikipedia:

_Die Wirksamkeit von Antibiotika steht außer Frage und ist in vielen Fällen lebensrettend. Der organisierte Einsatz von Antibiotika zur Krankheitsvorbeugung und Leistungssteigerung in der Tiermast wird von Medizinern abgelehnt. Der unkritische Einsatz von Antibiotika bei viral bedingten Infektionen der oberen Atemwege ist aufgrund der Wirkungslosigkeit von Antibiotika gegenüber Viren definitiv sinnlos und kann verstärkt zur Resistenzentwicklung von Bakterien beitragen. Aus diesen und weiteren Gründen muss die Indikation für jede Antibiotikatherapie verantwortungsvoll gestellt werden. Dies wird im englischen Sprachraum auch als „antibiotic stewardship“ bezeichnet._

nem arzt der bei ner virusinfektion antibiotika verordnet, sollte man 1. die lizenz entziehen und 2. nie wieder aufsuchen ...


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Was ich bei Fieber fies finde, ist das sich die Haut dann so richtig blöd anfühlt. Kann dann nicht mal Händewaschen, weils so´n ekliges Gefühl dann ist.


----------



## Maladin (9. Oktober 2009)

Lasst mal die Gott / Glauben Diskussion außen vor.

/wink maladin


----------



## woolver (9. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> zitat aus der wikipedia:



Wiki als Quellenangabe ist pfui *g*



> nem arzt der bei ner virusinfektion antibiotika verordnet, sollte man 1. die lizenz entziehen und 2. nie wieder aufsuchen ...



Okay, da magst du Recht haben. Da hab ich mich unklar ausgedrückt. Bei einer Viruserkrankung kann man meist nur die Begleitsymptome bekämpfen.
Dann müssten wir die Diskussion in diesem Thread aber mit sehr klaren wissenschaftlichen Begriffen weiterführen, da jeder hier von einer Grippe redet und die wenigsten wirklich eine haben, sondern andere Sachen wir Rhinitis, Angina, oder sonst was. Und das wollen wir ja hier nicht oder? ^^

Ich hab es nur darauf bezogen, dass wenn ein Körper von Viren schon vorgeschwächt ist und sich dann oft auch noch Bakterien in den oberen und untern Atemwegen einnisten eine sogenannte "Superinfektion" oder Mischinfektion ensteht. Und das kann dann echt gefährlich werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nun sollte oder muss ein Arzt schon Antibiotikum anwenden


Mal was Anderes: Normalerweise bin ich ein 3-fach Nieser, also 3x hintereinander, aber bevor ich krank werde niese ich dann meistens nur 1 oder 2 mal. Ist seit heut morgen so. Kennt ihr das? ^^


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

oke. da hast du dann recht. aber tatsache ist ja, dass in D viel zu schnell antibiotika verabreicht wird. und dank placebo-effekt fühlen sich die leute dann auch gleich viel besser .. :-(

wiki ist oke, wenn man die quellen beachtet ... 



wenns mir wegen ner grippe dreckig geht schluck ich regelmässig ACC Complex. das zeug hilft nicht wirklich gegen die krankheit, aber man fühlt sich ein paar stunden wieder gesund. darf man natürlich nicht ausnutzen und wieder zur arbeit oder schule rennen, sondern muss sich trotzdem schonen, da der körper trotzdem kämpft. aber es ist ne erleichterung ..


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

simpa das ist nicht ganz richtig bei einer grippe helfen antibiotika sehr wohl .... ich weiß das es jetz haarspalterei ist aber das was wir gemeinhin als grippe bezeichnen ist in wahrheit gar keine .. denn fieber schnupfen etc sind anzeichen eines grippalen infekts eine grippe is da was anderes und kann unter anderem tödlich enden


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

auch wenn ihr wiki nicht leiden könnt:

_Die Influenza, auch &#8222;echte&#8220; Grippe oder Virusgrippe genannt, ist eine durch Viren aus den Gattungen Influenzavirus A oder B ausgelöste Infektionskrankheit bei Menschen._

stimmt schon, dass grippaler effekt nicht grippe ist aber trotzdem wird beides durch viren ausgelöst.

und gegen viren hilft antibiotika nicht. frag deinen arzt. sonst hätte man gegen die schweinegrippe auch einfach ein antibiotika geben können. aber es ist eine erkrankung die durch viren ausgelöst wird. 

wenn der körper geschwächt ist und dann mit bakterien nicht klarkommt kann man die mit antibiotika abtöten. aber das hat woolver ja schon geschrieben.


alles andere ist ein placebo-effekt. dann kannst du auch weisse trauebnzuckerpillen lutschen und dir einbilden dass es hilft.


----------



## woolver (9. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. da hast du dann recht. aber tatsache ist ja, dass in D viel zu schnell antibiotika verabreicht wird. und dank placebo-effekt fühlen sich die leute dann auch gleich viel besser .. :-(



Ohja, das stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu ^^ Ich hab schon so oft Antibiotika verweigert, die drängen das einem quasi auf... Nicht umsonst haben wir soviel Probleme mit MRSA (Multi (nein nicht muti, hehe) resistente Staphylococcus aureus). Bakterien die durch die ganzen Antibiotika-gaben resistent geworden sind. Von Darm- und Leberproblemen mal ganz abgesehen. Glaub viele Ärzte ziehen das einem ausführlichem Beratungsgespräch über wirksame Alternativen vor. Rezept, Krankschreibung, nächster...schade

P.s.: Habt ihr schon von google-grippe-trends gehört ^^ Die können durch Auswerten von Suchanfragen ne Grippewelle vorraussagen, ol ol


----------



## Pymonte (9. Oktober 2009)

Na, wenn ich den Thread so lese bin ich doch ganz froh, das ich seit ca 8 Jahren nicht mehr krank war. Aber auch das hat Nachteile... man hat niemals etwas Pflegezeit für zuause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

@Selor, das kenn ich auch, wenn ich aufm höhepunkt bin (lol nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt >_>) wach ich meistens nachts mit 39 grad fieber schweissgebadet auf und alles ist wie verzerrt, also was gross sein sollte ist klein und umgekehrt, ist schwer zum beschreiben :<

was mir auch aufgefallen ist, normalerweise ess ich für 3 LKW überlandfahrer, aber jetz hab ich seit 4 tagen nix mehr gegessen ausser ner banane und auch 0 hunger... :<


----------



## sympathisant (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Selor, das kenn ich auch, wenn ich aufm höhepunkt bin (lol nicht das was ihr jetzt denkt >_>) wach ich meistens nachts mit 39 grad fieber schweissgebadet auf und alles ist wie verzerrt, also was gross sein sollte ist klein und umgekehrt, ist schwer zum beschreiben :<



nennt sich alice-im-wunderland-syndrom


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> nennt sich alice-im-wunderland-syndrom


echt?:<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2009)

also ich kann bei jeder art von leichteren erkrankungen wie husten, schnupfen, kopfschmerzen, magenschmerzen etc ein echtes allheilmittel empfehlen
japanisches Minzöl: bei kopfschmerzen einfach auf die stirn und schläfen reiben...hat eine angenehm kühlende wirkung und tut einfach gut beim einatmen
bei husten und magenschmerzen einfach mit etwas wasser verdünnen und runter damit (pur ist auch möglich, würde ich aber niemanden empfehlen)
bei schnupfen einfach in koschendes wasser geben und inhalieren
hat bei mir noch jedes mal geklappt


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

woolver schrieb:


> Das Stimmt, Honig hilft echt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt, aber ich bezog mich auch eher auf die beruhigende Wirkung auf die gereizte Nase. Honig kann man nämlich auch äußerlich anwenden.

Antibiotika sind so eine Sache. Ich hatte mal eine schmerzhafte Blasenentzündung, da musste es leider sein. Manchmal geht es eben nicht anders. Zwar kann man sowas auch mit Cranberry-Saft und verschiedenen Hausmittelchen bekämpfen, aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Maße. 
Gelegentlich hole ich mir auch Tabletten aus der Apotheke, besonders, wenn die Erkältung sehr schlimm ist. Aber meistens ist mir das Zeug auch einfach zu teuer. 
Man bezahlt für ein paar Lutschtabletten und Erkältungsmittelchen teilweise locker 20 Euro. Da mach ich mir lieber einen Tee, zieh warme Socken an und leg mich ins Bett.

Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man vorbeugt. Sich zB. nicht von fremden Leuten anhusten lassen und viel für das Immunsystem tun (Sport, gesunde Ernährung). 
Dann hat man gute Chancen, der einen oder anderen Grippewelle zu entrinnen.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> japanisches Minzöl


Funktioniert scheinbar so ähnlich wie Tigerbalm. Die ätherischen Öle sind wirklich sehr angenehm und helfen beim durchatmen.


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> ...sprich ich habe dann manchmal so eine Art... eigenartigen Blick wo alles in die Ferne "gezogen" wird.



den hab ich auch nachdem ich gekifft hab xD

B2T:
Ich kann nicht aufstehen, wenn ich das tuhe, dann wird mir schwarz vor den Augen und ich falle um... 
Sonst alles übliche, wie jeder andere auch^^


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> den hab ich auch nachdem ich gekifft hab xD



Sehr schlau, das hier so breit zu treten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Im Moment scheint echt die Grippe verstärkt umzugehen, ein Kollege hatte auch die Grippe, beste Freundin jammert mir auch einen vor und ich bin auch noch nicht drüber weg. Also normal ist das nicht. ^^


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2009)

Bin ansich ziemlich selten krank. Bei ner richtigen Grippe fühl ich mich einfach total schlapp und hab kaum Kraft, noch netmal die Kraft was zu essen. Da muss ich mich dann immer für zwingen...

Bei ner kleinen Ekältungs gehts mir halt einfach ein bisschen mies, kann es aber meist ignorieren. Ansonsten 1 Tag im Bett liegen und alles ist wieder fit.


----------



## Xondor (11. Oktober 2009)

woolver schrieb:


> Ansonsten stimmt ich dir aber voll und ganz zu, nicht gleich zur Chemiekeule greifen und *lieber mit homöopathischen Mitteln arbeiten! Ich kann da nur das Umckaloabo empfehlen, is Schweineteuer, aber hilft bei ersten Anzeichen super und schnell!*



Faiiiilllled!


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich ne richtige Grippe mit Fieber und allem drum und dran hab kommt bei mir immer früher oder später ne Nacht, in der ich aufwache und abartigen Hunger und Lust auf Essiggurken verspüre. Dann geh ich zum Kühlschrank, leere ein ganzes Glas Gewürzgurken und geh wieder schlafen. Keine Ahnung warum, aber das hab ich immer so.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

gib das mla bei Istdasnormal.com ein vll haben das andere auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub hab mich erkältet =/ hab kopping,nase zu und halsschmerzen -.- ich glaub ich sollte mir wieder meinen pulli und ne lange hose ausm schrank holen  der sommer ist vorbei *freu*


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab Dich übers Forum angesteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nen Scanner genommen, einmal drauf gehustet, eingescannt, den Virus in Form des Bildes dann mit nem andern Bild kombiniert und als Du das Bild angeschaut hast, hast Du Dich infiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab Dich übers Forum angesteckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gemeiner kerl du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn ich ne richtige Grippe mit Fieber und allem drum und dran hab kommt bei mir immer früher oder später ne Nacht, in der ich aufwache und abartigen Hunger und Lust auf Essiggurken verspüre. Dann geh ich zum Kühlschrank, leere ein ganzes Glas Gewürzgurken und geh wieder schlafen. Keine Ahnung warum, aber das hab ich immer so.




Das sind doch diese "Heißhungerattacken" oder so ne?
Das haben ganz oft schwangere Frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tymion (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, als ich vor 3 Wochen die Schweingerippe bekommen habe (hatte seit 4 Monaten nichtmal Urlaub :-( ) hab ich die ersten 5 Minuten nur gelacht, weil ich mit meinen Klassenkameraden Wetten abgeschlossen hat, wer das erste Opfer wird...tja LOOSE würd ich ma sagen^^

Und dann, wenn man eh schon im Krankenhaus liegt isset eigentlich nur Langweilig. Nase hochziehen nervt zwar, aber da gibbet noch mehr Dinge. Husten muss ich fast nie, und wenn ist es nur lästig, wenn man gerade mal Schlafen möchte.

Alles in allem find ich Grippe oder ähnliches net wirklich schlimm. Mückenstich an den Beinen, wo dauernd die Hose rüber scheuert find ich da schon ätzender. Außerdem gehört das jedes Jahr zum Winter dazu und man kann 2-5 Tage zu Hause bleiben, je nachdem wie schlimm und welchen Arzt man hat (bzw. wieviel Geld man dem Arzt gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ich dachte die verteilen mittlerweile schon gar keine Quarantäne mehr...oder war das Fieber so stark, dass Du ins Krankenhaus musstest?


----------



## Silenzz (15. Oktober 2009)

Mich nervt das immer nur unnormal, wenn ich am ratzen bin bzw. kurz vorm einschlafen bin. Denn mir ist dann aufeinmal extrem warum unter der Decke und sobald ich ein Bein aus der rausnehme, hab ich das Gefühl das ich jeden Augenblick erfrieren könnte. Und teilweise träume ich dann auch wirres Zeugs, das geilste war dann, dass ich im Schlaf auf einmal richtig deprimiert war, aufeinmal wieder richtig glücklich und dann wieder richtig deprimiert war, das ging dann ganz lange so bis ich wach geworden bin xD


----------



## Hinack (15. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich krank bin, meine Nase so RICHTIG zu, dass kein Nasenspray, kein putzen mehr hilft, dann werd ich total agressiv -.-


----------



## Dolgrim (16. Oktober 2009)

Hinack schrieb:


> Also wenn ich krank bin, meine Nase so RICHTIG zu, dass kein Nasenspray, kein putzen mehr hilft, dann werd ich total agressiv -.-



DAS kenn ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten hat man dann noch den Schleim im Hals, wodurch man bei jedem Atemzug röchelt ...


----------



## Thorfold (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab im Moment auch eine Bronchitis und nach ungefähr einen halben Jahr darf ich das nervende Gefühl wieder miterleben ...
Gestern war es am schlimmsten und heute geht es eigentlich wieder , und morgen sollte es weg sein! ;]

Behandeln tu ich es eigentlich immer gleich , ich schmeiß mir am Tag 2-3 Erkältungsbäder rein , rotze soviel wie geht raus , muss dannach meine Nase mit einer Wundencreme behandeln , und nach einem Tag ist die Nase wieder okay , nur bei meinen Lippen hilft die nicht wirklich , und die gehen jetzt auf , und du kannst nichtmal Lachen ohne Schmerzen zu haben... Der Husten ist da finde ich das am wenigsten Schlimme , die Nase ist der Übeltäter und die Schwere Atmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (16. November 2009)

Ich hab Verdacht auf Schweinegrippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2009)

Glückspilz :/ ich tausche irgend ne unbekannte virusinfektion gegen schweinegrippe


----------



## Kaldreth (16. November 2009)

Also ne Grippe hatte ich noch nie, zumindest nicht, dass ich mich erinnern könnte, also die letzten 15 Jahre nicht mehr *auf Holz klopf*.

Nen schönen Schnupfen mit leichtem Fieber (38-39 Grad) hab ich alles 2 Jahre! Setzt da eigentlich immer auf viel Ruhe und Sinopret (oder so ähnlich) zum Lösen und dann viel inhalieren und Aspririn Complex hilft super gegen die Sympthome und natürlich viel viel trinken und Vitamin C! Das Hauptproblem bei mir sind tierische Kopfschmerzen die ich dabei habe! 

Wie meine Oma immer so schön sagt ne Erkältung dauert 2 Wochen, wenn du zum Arzt gehst und Medikamente nimmst 14 Tage.


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Also ne Grippe hatte ich noch nie, zumindest nicht, dass ich mich erinnern könnte, also die letzten 15 Jahre nicht mehr *auf Holz klopf*.


Hach sone richtige Grippe mit hohem Fieber, kombiniert mit ner schönen tollen Mittelohrentzündung, die vergisst man nicht so schnell wieder. Bin ich froh ist das auch schon etwa 10 Jahre her bei mir.


----------



## Itwasallalie (16. November 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ein auszug:
> Ich wollt mit dem Zug nach Berlin fahren, dort waren lauter alte leute die klatsch und tratsch
> redeten ziemlich langweilig so dass ich nach ner Zeit einschlief und im Bahnhof Nürnberg!! wieder aufwachte.
> 
> ...



Das dürfte der lamest dream ever sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei dem Traum hätte ich vermutlich bis nächstes Jahr durchgeschlafen.

Ich hatte schon ewig keine Grippe oder ähnliches mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. November 2009)

*nies*Ahhhhh Miiiiiiiist, ich muss es verdammt schaffen mich *hust* zur Schule zu schleppen.
*Bei der Tuer zusammenbrech* fuck wird das viel nachzuschreiben sein. *Sich wieder ins bett schlepp*


----------



## Potpotom (17. November 2009)

Ich finde Grippe, Erkältungen und das übliche Zeug toll... ernsthaft, ohne Scheiss. Dann ein paar Tage im Bett und im Anschluss noch ein wenig zu Hause entspannen... leider erwischt es mich aber nur alle 10 Jahre mal.


----------



## Arosk (17. November 2009)

Um es detalliert auszudrücken: Wie ein Kackbollen im Klo.


----------



## H2OTest (17. November 2009)

Ich hab zurzeit auch was... leider zu viel
husten schupfen kopfschmerzen... das ist so zum *hust hust* kotzen...


----------



## Kleito (17. November 2009)

schleppe seit ca 2monaten ne leichte erkältung mit mir rum...zum glück nicht ganz so schlimm.
wenn sie aber dann mal schlimmer ist...joa, das schlimmste ist halt die nase. Wenn man sich nicht einmal mehr traut, die mit wasser zu berühren, weil es weh tut...


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2009)

Ich bin seit gestern mal wieder erkältet. Zuerst war es nur ein starker Schnupfen, später kamen die Kopfschmerzen hinzu... seit gestern Nacht fühlt es sich nun an als würden kleine Männchen meinen Rachen mit Stahlschwämmen bearbeiten. Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Sbx^.- (24. November 2009)

_Also ich fühle mich immer als wäre ich kurz vorm sterben..^^
Btw hab mich gestern einer schweinegrippeimpfung unterzogen, da meine Mutter im Krankenhaus arbeitet <_<
Naja Arm tut sau weh und mir gehts elendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ihr euch nich impfen müsst, lasst es!:O_


----------



## kylhuk (24. November 2009)

Habe mich vor einer Woche erkältet... ich mag es echt nicht, wenn ich krank bin. Jedoch war das Zeugs schon wieder nach 3-4 Tagen weg. Ging irgendwie erstaunlich schnell.

Allen anderen hier, die immer noch oder wieder krank sind: Gute Besserung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talagath (24. November 2009)

Also ihr redet hier allgemein von ner fiesen Erkältung, bei der die Nase läuft und ihr Nachts nicht schlafen könnt. Ne richtige Grippe ist schon ordentlich was anderes, und werden die wenigsten bisher wirklich gehabt haben. So ne richtig heftige Grippe legt euch mal dicke für 2 Wochen platte, eher länger. 
Die meisten meinen nur immer sie hätten ne Grippe, sobald sie Kopfweh, Fieber und Husten haben
Nur mal so als kleine Klarstellung.


----------



## Haggelo (25. November 2009)

Ich habe die schweinegrippe und fühle mich scheiße 

kkthxbb


----------

